# flashing s3



## smegal417 (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how to flash the Verizon s3 to be used on Sprint???


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Sell Verizon S3, purchase Sprint S3.

Or trade.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah you may be out of luck. while all d2 variants are almost the same, the antenna will be slightly different because of the different frequencies the networks operate on.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Not possible, As much as I despise it flashing Verizon phones only works with certain networks, I can't name them off hand.

Even though most Sprint phones can be flashed to the same network Verizon and Sprint are simply not compatible and IF they were Sprint would have to accept your IMEI and such into there systems as a new device unless you broke the law. (Which is why I said I despise it in my area I hear and see a lot of IMEI forging and swapping n such to other networks with Verizon phones or at least I used to)

Last note: On devices that are flashed to other networks its a pain in the ass to use custom roms better off just getting something for that network,


----------

